# 6/12 early morning quick trip, quick report



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Put in at dark-thirty this morning before work to beat the heat and hopefully find some topwater redfish action as the tide fell, forcing the fish and bait out of the grass. The fish were definitely in feeding mode, as i saw plenty of wakes and bait getting chased. Ended up with four reds on the spook jr, 1 on the mirrodine, and pulled the hook on a 30"+ pig on a doa jerkbait. Had many more topwater strikes, but sometimes those reds just cant aim very well. Was done fishin by 8, and it was already gettin pretty hot out there. Took a fair amount of pics and a quick video of a release. Enjoy.














































<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v210/uncdub13/IMGP1730.flv">


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. Congrats on the catch and great video.


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeaaaaa boy! Your killing them man, we need to get out there soon.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet..Thanks for the detailed report it really helps. ;-)


----------



## Sea Fisher (Jan 4, 2008)

*Great Report and Pics*

Are the top water mirrorlures and zara spooks your top producers for the back waters?


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

as usual, nice work


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice fish. good job on not impaling urself with a mirro  



Jesse


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Sea Fisher said:


> Are the top water mirrorlures and zara spooks your top producers for the back waters?


The spook jr is my favorite all-around topwater plug for inshore. Catches reds, trout, and many many more. Rapala skitterwalks produce pretty well too, but more so for reds than trout (probably due to the size and extra noise). Usually when a trout hits the skitterwalk it's a pretty nice one. Also cant forget the little mirromullet. It can do the trick sometimes when the fish get tired of seeing the spook go by their face too many times or if they're just shy to rise up in general.

I've caught fish on top dogs, top pups, chugbugs, and others, but for some reason i always go back to those three.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> nice fish. good job on not impaling urself with a mirro



karma..


----------



## wilburmay (Jan 17, 2007)

*Barbs*

UNC. Do you mash the barbs down on the trebble hooks? How do you like that Redfish12?Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Sea Fisher (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool, Thanks for the info uncdub13. Next month Ill be in the waterway behind Oak Island trying to get some flounder, trout and reds outta my yak.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

wilburmay said:


> UNC. Do you mash the barbs down on the trebble hooks? How do you like that Redfish12?Thanks for the pics.


I normally dont mash the barbs. Probably should since mostly everything gets released (and it's safer), but trebles pull out easy enough as it is, and i know i'd be kickin myself if i lost that trout or flounder of a lifetime after a headshake at the boat with mashed barbs.

That's the redfish 14, not the 12. Overall i like it a lot. It's extremely stable, which allows me to stand up for the majority of the time while on the water with ease. Also the hull design reduces hull slap (even in a pretty good chop) to almost zero. Makes a big difference when sneaking up on fish. I was out yesterday in a pretty stiff breeze and was able to sneak right up on some reds that i dont think i could have done in my tarpon.

It would be nice if the front hatch on the 14 was bigger like on the 12, but it's not a big deal to me since the only two things i put in there (PFD and cart) fit just fine. My only real complaint is that it has a huge tendency to track with the bow into the wind. It can get a little annoying when trying to pole or paddle down wind since the stern wants to swing around, but it's manageable once you get used to it. I've found that for poling downwind, it makes life a lot easier to just turn around and go backwards.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice work


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Purdy work Ryan. I was turned on to the Redfish Magic spinner bait w/ Pumkinseed plastic on it. It seems to work better than most other arti's, for me at least. 

Skunk


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

SkunkApe said:


> Purdy work Ryan. I was turned on to the Redfish Magic spinner bait w/ Pumkinseed plastic on it. It seems to work better than most other arti's, for me at least.
> 
> Skunk


redfish magics are my number one too


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice work Ryan!


----------

